
Writing Linux File System for Fun - mihaitodor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLR17lUjTpc
======
mihaitodor
"Writing Linux File System for Fun" by Maciej Grochowski

Slides:
[https://github.com/cppdug/presentations/blob/master/files/20...](https://github.com/cppdug/presentations/blob/master/files/2018-05-14/WritingFS4Fun.pptx)

Abstract: The UNIX Filesystem story goes back to the first implementation of
the operating system. Since then there were many different implementations and
improvements, that makes FileSystem quite complicated but also rock solid
piece of software. Currently, most people treat FS as a black box or
indivisible part of OS. In this talk, I want to present some basics about FS
by doing a simple implementation of Filesystem.

